# Ice thickness



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

My boss ask me how thick the ice at Indian would need to be to take a snowmobile out on it. Anyone have any idea?
(He's a decent guy so I didn't say 1")


----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

6" at least I would say...


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

I feel like I saw a chart for this... maybe on odnr website?


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Exactly what I needed,
Thank you!


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

Ice is some funny stuff... Inland lake ice is different than Lake Erie or even big lake ice. If it forms right on a calm cold clear night and doesn't have any snow in it... Aka clear black ice? 4-5" is good. If it has snow in it and is white then 6-8". A spud bar is the only way to know. If you are on 3-4 you are only an inch away from losing the machine. I have been on 5" of crystal clear ice in northern Michigan that was hard to drill through it was so damn hard. You could see beer cans on the bottom in 10 feet of water through the ice. Ive been on 12" of slushy trash that water would come up through the holes when the atv rode past. 6" is a good starting point.


----------



## stampman60 (Jan 12, 2015)

Also depends on what kind of ice. Is it honey comb, slush ice. shove ice, dirty ice ( muddy water). All those change the strength of ice.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Ice quality is important. When in doubt , wait for thicker ice.....


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Depends on how fast you are going and if you stop.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I didn't know machines were allowed on Indian lake ive never fished there but want to try


----------



## stampman60 (Jan 12, 2015)

floater99 said:


> I didn't know machines were allowed on Indian lake ive never fished there but want to try


Machines are allowed on Indian. Stay away from Dream bridge.


----------

